# Help identifying scooter - KB Toys?



## skwim (May 10, 2012)

I posted photos of this in another thread, but thought I'd repost in my own.  My grandfather scavenged this from a landfill in the early 1980's.  I'm not sure how old it is or what brand it is.  Does anybody recognize the logo in one of the photos?  KB Toys?  The spokes have an unusual z-bend that I have never seen before.


----------



## skwim (Jun 19, 2012)

Bump to the top


----------



## skwim (Sep 29, 2012)

One more bump.  Anybody know what this is or recognize the 4-leaf clover logo?


----------



## skwim (Apr 1, 2014)

*Bump to top*

Been a long time since I pursued this.  Any new readers know what make this scooter is?


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 1, 2014)

First glance I'd say Euro, but the logo kinda looks Japanese


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 1, 2014)

nah, betting it's German or close by after looking at some googles


----------



## skwim (Apr 1, 2014)

My boss grew up in Switzerland and says that he saw a lot of scooters like this one when he was a kid in the early 60's.  Would still be nice to know what the heck it is.  Maybe I'll have to call those dudes at American Pickers.


----------



## skwim (Sep 10, 2014)

*Logo identified!*

I contacted the Deutsches Fahrradmuseum (German Bicycle Museum) in Bad Brückenau, Germany and they identified the logo as Büchel (Fulda, Germany: http://www.buechel-online.eu/index-en.php) which is absolutely correct.  However, this may be just the brake manufacturer, but it's a step in the right direction.


----------

